# My piranha from Romania



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

This is my 3-years old piranha in November last year. Is it a P.Nattereri indeed ?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats a Pacu


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

You're telling me that he is related to this fellow (black pacu) ?

http://www.baileys-fish.com/videos/pacu_01.avi

The pacus are Colossoma, and they aren't entirely carnivore. Mine is !


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

www.amalia.ro said:


> You're telling me that he is related to this fellow (black pacu) ?
> 
> http://www.baileys-fish.com/videos/pacu_01.avi
> 
> The pacus are Colossoma, and they aren't entirely carnivore. Mine is !

















som1 sold you a pacu instead of rb


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

u wrecked my day with that, dude









just kiddin'







thanx


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes thats a Pacu neighbor!!!!!

by the way welcome to P-Fury!

:welcome:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your fish fits into this description.

They are opportunistic feeders and will eat small fish, and chopped meat, shrimp, etc., aside from fruits and seeds.

It is certainly not a pirana, even less a member of genus Pygocentrus. Fairly common to buy these as "piranha".


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

The bitchy thing is that I read a very good article by Michel Jegu in "Aqua Plaisir" (1997) about pacus sold as piranhas.

My girlfriend once offered my fishie some peanuts and he appreciated them, causing me concerns about his true identity.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It causes me concern "any girl friend" would put something in the tank that I don't feed the fish.


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

what about this guy, is he holding a real







piranha in his hand ?

click on the link below :

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=54619


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Look at the fish carefully. Its mounted on wood........a dried pirana novelty.


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

its obviously a dried piranha, but is it a nattereri or a piraya ? something really aggressive (unlike my pacu) ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its neither. Its probably a Serrasalmus species. Mostly commonly used. The body shape (a bit deformed) is far to discoid to be a Pygocentrus. Don't know what species it is. Would have to have it in front of me and some luck.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam nice pacu


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sorry to say, but you can tell by its mouth and fins that its a pacu, and its body shape...

You got a pacu :nod:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

LaZy said:


> Thats a Pacu


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

nice pacu


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

caution... pacus get big as hell (20''+)


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> caution... pacus get big as hell (20''+)


thank you, my fishie already overtook the width of my aquarium...

and the son of a beeeeep







who sold him told me that he reaches 15-20 cm.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

www.amalia.ro said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > caution... pacus get big as hell (20''+)
> ...


 I am not for selling pacu in general. Chain petstores, like petco, petsmart etc. People that go in there are looking for fish for there 10 gallon tank, and a pacu is really cute. But they dont know that in 5 weeks, it will need a 30g and so on. I dont like the pacu, but lets not kill them for no reason. this is my opinion.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

timmy said:


> www.amalia.ro said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


 This was not meant for you am


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

timmy said:


> I dont like the pacu, but lets not kill them for no reason. this is my opinion.


The main concern is not about killing them. People who buy pacus (sold as 'piranhas' by idiotic pet shop workers) get emotionally involved and couldn't kill'em when they grow up... excessively (compared to their expectations, anyway). Some people release them in lakes...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they get over 36" in the right conditions...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I BBQ mine with rosemary and lemon......


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

@ husky_jim: next time you visit Romania I'll take you to a petshop that sells pacus as 'real piranhas'.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

whoa, amazing stuff


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

@ pantast1c: very nice to notice that we have the same avatar preferences!









Many members in this forum expressed sexist remaks or have sexist avatars. Gee, I wonder why I didn't spoted any gal in this forum...

Stay on topic or this thread is closed. Science people, this is a science forum on piranas ONLY. If you wish to discuss human female anatomy take it to the lounge. Thank you.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

for some reason i think that picture almost deserves to be an "OWN3D" picture. its like look at my piranha, but is actually a pacu. just like a guy getting sold womens glasses instead of mens. or a color blind guy getting sold a pink shirt.


----------



## www.amalia.ro (Sep 3, 2004)

didn't quite understood: you thought the chick giggling her *** is actually me ?

This is a science forum on fishes, not human female anatomy. Please stay on topic!


----------

